# [gelöst]Fragen zu neuen Optionen bei Kernel-Konfiguration

## CaptainHero

Hallo,

nachdem der .34er Kernel jetzt stable ist, steht für mich ein Update an.

Dabei bin ich durch "make oldconfig" auf folgende neue Optionen gestoßen, deren Funktion bzw. Nutzen sich mir mangels Sachverstand nicht erschließt. 

```
RCU Implementation

> 1. Tree-based hierarchical RCU (TREE_RCU)

  2. Preemptable tree-based hierarchical RCU (TREE_PREEMPT_RCU)

choice[1-2]: 1

Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

Tree-based hierarchical RCU fanout value (RCU_FANOUT) [64] 64

Disable tree-based hierarchical RCU auto-balancing (RCU_FANOUT_EXACT) [N/y/?] n

Accelerate last non-dyntick-idle CPU's grace periods (RCU_FAST_NO_HZ) [N/y/?] (NEW)
```

```
Disable Bootmem code (NO_BOOTMEM) [Y/n/?] (NEW)
```

Googlen brachte mich bislang auch nicht weiter.

Wenn jemand hier aus dem Forum so nett wäre und mich aufklären könnte und mir einen Rat geben könnte, was ich dort auswählen sollte, so wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar.

CPU ist ein Athlon64 x2.Last edited by CaptainHero on Wed Jul 14, 2010 11:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuam

Hallo CaptainHero,

die meisten der Optionen bieten Dir ein ? an, mit dem Du eine kurze Beschreibung aufrufst. Auch wenn sie nicht immer aussagekräftig ist, "Say N if you are unsure." ist zumindest eine Empfehlung   :Wink: 

Für RCU_FAST_NO_HZ kann ich Dir noch den Commit anbieten

"Disable Bootmem" schaltet eine der beim Booten benutzten Funktionen zur Speicherverwaltung ab -> Heise ab der Zwischenüberschrift "Speichermanagement"

Also:

- RCU_FAST_NO_HZ: N

- NO_BOOTMEM: Y

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

zu dem NO_BOOTMEM mal noch ne Frage, in dem Artikel ist nur von x86 die Rede, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Sollte ich diese Option für einen 64-bit-Prozessor genauso auswählen können? Bin da etwas unsicher, eigentlich heißt die Architektur bei meinem Intel-Prozessor ja amd64, der Kernel wird dann aber doch nach arch/x86_64 kompiliert.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## mv

Also bei mir will weder x86 noch amd64 mit NO_BOOTMEM booten: Bevor irgendetwas passiert, bekomme ich einen "out-of-memory" error. Vielleicht kann man das Feature überhaupt nur mit grub2 nutzen?

Edit: Scheint ein grsecurity-Problem zu sein.

----------

## mastacloak

NO_BOOTMEM macht hier (i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux) und grub-0.97 keine Probleme. Ob's funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen. Hab keinen Unterschied bemerkt.

Den passenden commit findet man hier:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=08677214e318297f228237be0042aac754f48f1d

Mich wundert nur, dass in Kconfig für NO_BOOTMEM "depend on X86_64" steht. Obwohl ich definitiv nur x86 habe, sehe ich die Option trotzdem. Vielleicht bleibt sie deswegen auch wirkungslos.

----------

## CaptainHero

 *Quote:*   

> wenn sie nicht immer aussagekräftig ist

 

genau das war mein Problem.   :Very Happy: 

Dir vielen Dank, tuam, für die Erklärung und die Links, jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer.

----------

